# New place to meet in SFV



## dmtnbk1 (Feb 24, 2004)

I manage an independent coffee house right off of Mulholland and the 101. We have a lot of riders and clubs that meet here: Every wed. morning, the San Fernando Valley Bike Club leads a ride out of the shop, Sunday there is a ride that ends here, Tues and Thurs afternoon there is another road ride. I always have a floor pump here and tubes. Our water (as we fill tons of bottles) is Reverse Osmosis. Our bathroom is clean, other than my mtn and road bike in it. If you would like to meet here, please do. Here is all of the info for the location and the website. 

Village Coffee Roaster
23351 Mulholland Drive
Woodland Hills
818-591-2366
www.villagecoffeeroaster.com

My name is Dustin.
Any questions or comments, please send me a pm, or call.


if you know the area, we are near: stunt, topanga, piuma, rockstore


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Thanks for the info. One of my regular rides takes me very near your business. I'll try my best to drop in and say hi.


----------



## dmtnbk1 (Feb 24, 2004)

nice, come by.....tryin hard to get the simi ride to stop in.........would be cool as sh*t.....all those bikes on the patio.......but, it is a good spot.....lots of riders come in
d


----------

